# gay bashing /hate



## digipokemaster (Nov 17, 2010)

i don't know why so many are against people that are gay, i'm gay and proud of it my whole family against it but i don't care it their own opinion not mine. even some christian are against it some not all but some.( GOD must be bi or gay  cause he did make man first then woman ) (just  joking) . love knows no bounds people who are homophobia's get over it 

i follow my own path no cant tell me different, the only person that can is me


----------



## RoMee (Nov 17, 2010)

this is where you lost me...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> even some christian are against it some not all but some


...as I see it most if not all gay bashing is done by the god worshiping fanatics..
their bible teaches them to hate gays.


----------



## Advi (Nov 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> this is where you lost me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it doesn't. homosexuality is not once mentioned in the bible.

and OP i'm gay and proud too :3. i'm happy for you, keep on truckin'.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> this is where you lost me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to generalizing 101, RoMee will be your teacher today.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> this is where you lost me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is were problems begin.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 17, 2010)

Homosexuality was indeed not invented yet when the bibles were written.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 17, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> no it doesn't. homosexuality is not once mentioned in the bible.


Yeah, but no Atheist is going to believe that.  They seem to blame most things on Christians if you haven't noticed by now (Even though Christianity isn't the only religion out there).


----------



## Digeman (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a christian and have not whatsoever anything against gay people. I do know however many fanatic people calling themselves "christian" and have for some reason something against people loving one another. I think you should be proud and keep going strong man! Like a very wise man once said "Be the change you want to see in this world"!


----------



## RoMee (Nov 17, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> no it doesn't. homosexuality is not once mentioned in the bible.
> 
> and OP i'm gay and proud too :3. i'm happy for you, keep on truckin'.
> 
> ...



what does these verse from the bible teach?? love??
and it's these teaching that god worshipers used to justify their hate

I call it how I see it..and this is coming from someone who used to live with a preacher
and have read the whole bible..yes the whole bible

I lived in a about 5 different states, and guess what they're all the same


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

Your wrong. Homosexuality is mentioned many a time in the Bible as a disgusting thing. Well, "men who lie with men"
And , in fact, homosexuality was more preferment in some places back then than it is now

EDIT: 1 Corinthians 6:9-11


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 17, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> ( GOD must be bi or gay  cause he did make man first then woman ) (just  joking) .


And *THEN* I stopped giving a fuck about your opinion...


----------



## Advi (Nov 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it's the fact that most people are f*cking idiots.
they use religion as an excuse to be bigots while not even practicing a lot of the aspects of it.
also, i dare you to name a verse in the bible that explicitly condemns homosexuality.
EDIT: my bad, i meant the new testament, which is the main christian scripture. you made a few good points on the old testament's teachings.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

Done
And only some people use it as an excuse as some follow the bible as well as humanly possible.
/Jehovahs Wittnesses


----------



## RoMee (Nov 17, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> no, it's the fact that most people are f*cking idiots.
> they use religion as an excuse to be bigots while not even practicing a lot of the aspects of it.
> also, i dare you to name a verse in the bible that explicitly condemns homosexuality.
> 
> ...



All you have to do is *open your eyes*


----------



## Westside (Nov 17, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Your wrong. Homosexuality is mentioned many a time in the Bible as a disgusting thing. Well, "men who lie with men"
> And , in fact, homosexuality was more preferment in some places back then than it is now


Remember that bible was rewritten many times, plus many things were lost in translation or translated into something in favor of the reader.

That being said, scientifically speaking it is difficult to say anything politically correct about homosexuality.  The reason being that from a genetic point of view, it is unfortunately considered a "weakness" of the species.  According to Darwinian genetics it is the thing that prevents a specie from successfully reproducing and adapt well to their surroundings is a sign of weakness on the species.  However, that makes the mentally challenged and the disabled the same.  The reason that we do not like those who are gay may be an "adaptation" just like how men are more likely to cheat then women, because that makes our species grow not only in diversity but also in numbers, it is not only a psychological but also a genetic adaptation.  Usually in nature these "weaknesses" are eliminated by such things as predators and reproductive discontinuity which leads to extinction of a specie, however, with civilization these portion of the civilization rises.  The fact that we are more accepting to gays then we are a century ago is civilization which goes against human's basic instincts and see it from a more intellectual and philosophical point of view.  The change of the society's view is based on decision independent of a masculine, hormone driven mentality and something that is beyond basic instinct.  What's right and what's wrong... who knows?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 17, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> ( GOD must be bi or gay  cause he did make man first then woman )


Or he's genderless.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or he made man in the image of himself, and then built women upon the specifications the man he created wanted (I mean the first human was probably an engineer, right? (engineers are the master race))


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> also, i dare you to name a verse in the bible that explicitly condemns homosexuality.
> QUOTE(1 Corinthians 6:9 and 10)Do not be misled. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men kept for unnatural purposes, *nor men who lie with men*, 10 nor thieves, nor greedy persons, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit God’s kingdom.



Well, derp, that was easy.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just says they won't get into heaven, it says nothing about actively hating/condemning them.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

The current translation of the bible is fairly accurate apart from a few parts on a few words like the tetragramaton and abba. 
The current most accurate bible is The New World Translarion, as it is basically the original bible in easy to read English, ( Abd the other 57 or so other languages it is printed in) it's main goal to be untwisted and accurate.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Or he made man in the image of himself, and then built women upon the specifications the man he created wanted (I mean the first human was probably an engineer, right? (engineers are the master race))


God was very much open to suggestions of human creation in the beta stages.


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 17, 2010)

who cares what sex you like. go ahead and and be gay. be straight. who cares. the moral of the story is that people need to just mind their business and worry about themselves. not if some guy that they don't even know likes the cock. seriously i don't give a shit what you want to put in your mouth. just don't try to put it in mine.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The term "God's kingdom" doesn't refer purely to heaven, but also Earth still under God's rule.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still doesn't say to actively hate them.

and I'm pretty sure if God existed, it isn't ruling Earth. That would be big business and greedy CEOs (Who also are not allowed to inherit God's Kingdom).


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

Agreed the bible says nothing about hating them, just that a true Christian cannot be gay.
The bible also says discrimination is wrong, therefore saying you hate gays because of the bible is wrong.
Remember anyone can change and repent.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 17, 2010)

Also, am I the only one that thought this when I saw the blog title on the front page...?



Spoiler


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> It still doesn't say to actively hate them.


It says to kill them in Leviticus. The passage has already been posted.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 17, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Agreed the bible says nothing about hating them, just that a true Christian cannot be gay.
> The bible also says discrimination is wrong, therefore saying you hate gays because of the bible is wrong.
> Remember anyone can change and repent.



yeah because being gay is a choice right??
you can't cherry pick what you want

back to my original point..god worshipers use the bible to justify their hate
Unless I misunderstood all those people who wants to ban gay rights, because "being gay is a sin".


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> +1 to this, only 144,000 humans will go to heaven.
> At least someone knows their bible


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

You people can't even talk about games without spazzing out let alone gayness and the bible.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

I said nothing about cherry-picking. I know people that were formaly gay and now just abstain from sex.
You can chose weather to have sex or noth
+ 1 to bobthejoebob, God has no sexuality as he is a spirit.
The guy that said about killing them, that instruction was about a war.
The guy that said about people hiding behind religion,, that has already been discussed.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> back to my original point..god worshipers use the bible to justify their hate
> Unless I misunderstood all those people who wants to ban gay rights, because "being gay is a sin".


They should also want to ban the wearing of 2 different types of fabric, and want to have slavery made legal again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> They should also want to ban the wearing of 2 different types of fabric, and want to have slavery made legal again.


Don't forget, the rules for the Jews not eating certain types of meat are no longer necessary. Times are different to how they used to be, though the principles stand.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 17, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well with the republicans in the white house..slavery might become legal again...


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm actually starting to really dislike gays. I could really care less about what people do but gays are always bellyaching about something. Gays are probably 1 million on my list of things I care about. So why are people so obsessed with gays? I find it so annoying I really dislike gays now.  The exception is gays who don't obsess about being gay.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

Though the part about eating blood is still applicable


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish more people would become gays and lesbians, perhaps then there would be less morons walking around the world.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I wish more people would become gays and lesbians perhaps then ther would be less morons walking around the world.


Have you not seen Ellen?


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 17, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I wish more people would become gays and lesbians, perhaps then there would be less morons walking around the world.


Haha no just more gay morons


----------



## Thoob (Nov 17, 2010)

Funny how all of the above arguments are completely invalid. God is imaginary, and the Bible was written by ruthless men who wanted to frighten the common people of the day. But if you say that homosexuality is not even mentioned in the Bible, never mind condemned, you are completely and unequivocally wrong. Homosexuality is a capital crime in the Bible. This isn't based on various interpretations of the Bible - it says many, many times that gays should be executed. There is no argument.

If you want to be homosexual, that's your choice. It is a personal choice that is in your own mind, and it affects you and you alone. Other people may bash you for it, but really, why should you care? It is your decision of how you will live your life, not how they live their life.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I wish more people would become gays and lesbians, perhaps then there would be less morons walking around the world.


People don't chose to be homosexual.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 17, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is not the least bit entertaining and I don't mean that they the gays and lesbians are morons. I mean there would eventually be less morons in general because how are they going to procreate?

There should be a law say if your a moron you must be gay. Jk.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 17, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People don't choose to be morons either, yet a vast majority on this site choose to bash people who ask what you might consider to be a dumb question. Simply because you know something they don't.


Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 17, 2010)

what with the hates if they are gay so what let them be i just lol at them if they are but i am not against them cuz the are good lol material


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 17, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but our generation would still be screwed because it would take decades for the gay morons to die off. Your plan is fatally flawed.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Funny how all of the above arguments are completely invalid. God is imaginary, and the . But if you say that homosexuality is not even mentioned in the Bible, never mind condemned, you are completely and unequivocally wrong. Homosexuality is a capital crime in the Bible. This isn't based on various interpretations of the Bible - it says many, many times that gays should be executed. There is no argument.
> 
> If you want to be homosexual, that's your choice. It is a personal choice that is in your own mind, and it affects you and you alone. Other people may bash you for it, but really, why should you care? It is your decision of how you will live your life, not how they live their life.


Your argument is also invalid because you have no proof that the "Bible was written by ruthless men who wanted to frighten the common people of the day."  This is simply your own assumption.  Everyone is entitle to their own opinions and beliefs.  How can yours be greater than others?  

Homosexual people actually promote that homosexuality is biological.  It is not a _choice. _ They are born as they are.  We see this an nature all the time.  Gay Penguins Article


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Funny how all of the above arguments are completely invalid. God is imaginary, and the Bible was written by ruthless men who wanted to frighten the common people of the day.


*Sigh*
There is so much evidence that it's true.


Spoiler: Slightly off topic



Look up the Assyrian king Sargon. There was a time when people thought he did not exist, as they had not found evidence of him, though the Bible had mentioned him. Evidence has since been found and he's now one of the most well known kings.


I agree with Sephxus' first statement; because you don't believe it doesn't mean you're any more correct with your opinion.

It seems that any discussion about this type of thing invariably leads to religious debate. There should be an amendment to Godwin's law about it.


----------



## Advi (Nov 17, 2010)

well, this blog post has officially went to hell.

i remember when theology actually had meaning to it. that passage was not a condemnation of homosexuality and you shouldn't just read a sentence in the bible and assume it refers to either heaven or hell.

sigh


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 17, 2010)

So wait a minute . If homosexuality is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not


----------



## Advi (Nov 17, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> So wait a minute . If homosexuality is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not


what makes you think homosexuality is bad?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

@Pliskron Let me give you some perspective.  
Replace homosexuality with another biological trait:
ex1
So wait a minute . If *being black* is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not.
ex2
So wait a minute . If *being a woman* is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am personally against gays however I'm not a complete douche about it (I know some who are) and I do have some friends who are gay.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 17, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> So wait a minute . If homosexuality is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not



That was the most asinine thing I have ever read.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 17, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @Pliskron Let me give you some perspective.
> Replace homosexuality with another biological trait:
> ex1
> So wait a minute . If *being black* is biological and not a choice then we should help fund a cure for such a sad disorder. I mean would you want your children to be inflicted with such a horrible milady. I think it's worth funding research. I think that's something we can all get behind religious or not.
> ...



Being black or a woman isn't a disorder but being autistic or having downs syndrome or being gay is a disorder. It's abnormal for someone to want to have sex with a partner of the same sex. It's innocuous on the scale of disorders but it's something that I bet you could screen for and perhaps even cure in the future. It's certainly worth doing if possible. Seriously, how many parents would chose that type of disorder for their child. Now I really wouldn't mind if my child was female but it seems to me that your argument is bordering on "it's ok because God made them that way". That seems kind of a backward argument to me.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned it's a good thing. It slows down overpopulation.


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/10. try again~


----------



## Urza (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is being gay a "disorder"?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Being black or a woman isn't a disorder but being autistic or having downs syndrome or being gay is a disorder. It's abnormal for someone to want to have sex with a partner of the same sex. It's innocuous on the scale of disorders but it's something that I bet you could screen for and perhaps even cure in the future. It's certainly worth doing if possible. Seriously, how many parents would chose that type of disorder for their child. Now I really wouldn't mind if my child was female but it seems to me that your argument is bordering on it's ok because God made them that way. That seem kind of a backward argument to me.


I never said homosexuality was a disorder that is your own understanding.  Let ask you why do you so strongly believe that homosexuality is abnormal?  Provide me some proof of this?  Here's mine to prove you wrong:
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/10/science/10smell.html
I can cite books too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS - I don't want to include God. God's probably mad and tired.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might i add

Leviticus 19:19 (King James Version)
19Ye shall keep my statutes. Thou shalt not let thy cattle gender with a diverse kind: thou shalt not sow thy field with mingled seed: neither shall a garment mingled of linen and woollen come upon thee.

this says that people cannot wear clothes of mixed fabric. point is, people pick and choose what of the bible what they want to believe.

i condemn all of you who wear mixed clothes of mixed fabrics! damn you cotton and polyester shirts! damn you all to hell!


----------



## Gore (Nov 18, 2010)

You want to spend my tax dollars ending homosexuality? I'd rather spend that money on educating the ignorant


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I'm glad you asked. We can all pretty much agree that you're born gay and it's not a choice. So it's obvious that if you're born that way then something must have gone wrong during fetal development. If something happens during fetal development to cause someone to be gay then I'd imagine that a cause could be indemnified. If a cause can be identified then you should be able to screen for it and find a cure at some point. Now I can guarantee if you could screen for it then 99% of parents would choose not to have a gay child. It pretty obvious that being gay isn't the natural order of things and of course these people shouldn't be hated for something that they didn't choose.


----------



## Urza (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> It pretty obvious that being gay isn't the natural order of things


Then how do gays exist?

Try again.


----------



## Fudge (Nov 18, 2010)

People all have there opinions. I'm bi, and I don't care what people think.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Ah I'm glad you asked. We can all pretty much agree that you're born gay and it's not a choice. So it's obvious that if you're born that way then something must have gone wrong during fetal development. If something happens during fetal development to cause someone to be gay then I'd imagine that a cause could be indemnified. If a cause can be identified then you should be able to screen for it and find a cure at some point. Now I can guarantee if you could screen for it then 99% of parents would choose not to have a gay child. *It pretty obvious that* being gay isn't the natural order of things and of course *these people shouldn't be hated for something that they didn't choose.*


That'll do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




However, I'm pretty sure homosexuals (and me) don't see it as a defect.


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 18, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose of you classify anything dealing with how people behave in a "out of the ordinary" way then being gay could be classified as a disorder but thats a very loose definition if I have ever heard one.  

Meh in the end who cares what sex you prefer in a hundred years very few people will care anyway unless you become president or some other famous person. 

I myself cannot really understand the gay mind since to me nothing is more attractive then a woman and how they ever put up with us men is simply amazing to me.   

As for gay bashing... why waste time being worried about two dudes.... thats less competition for me and the more time I waste worried about what they are doing is more time I could be out entertaining the ladies... Gigity!


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non-conformists


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well why does any disease exist why do people go blind, why are children born autistic. We shouldn't deny these people medical help. It seem that's what you're angling at. Now if you don't want help that's a choice but I think a vase majority of parents wound never choose that type of life for their children. I think that research should certainly be funded  to find a cause and who would object to that?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> I can use the same type of argument for a different book. Harry Potter mentions London. London can be proven to be a real place therefore the book must be true.


The major difference being that London was around before Harry Potter.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't need medical help. There are tons of organisations that are against the "Converting" of homosexuals, and it is no longer considered a disorder, and has not for a long time.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it detrimental to their life in any way? The only way it could be is if you blame the victim for discrimination.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, how is being gay a disease? Science has already explained the cause of blindness and sort of understands the cause of autism. What causes homosexuality? Second, what makes you diseased if you instinctively fall in love with a person of the same sex, just like heterosexuals do? I believe homosexuality is normal, it is different. Why attack homosexuality, especially if they're doing nothing to you. It is on the same level as racism, it is just ignorant.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not agree with trying to convert and if your happy that's fine but don't you think a scientific cause should be looked into. For the sake of science we need to know. I honestly believe that homosexually will fade away once parents start to genetically engineer children. As for myself. I will order tall fit intelligent and straight children and so will millions of other people. We're almost there and nothing will stop it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch this video


----------



## Gore (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I do not agree with trying to convert and if your happy that's fine but don't you think a scientific cause should be looked into For the sake of science.


What about gays who go to the organizations on their own wanting to change and lead a heterosexual life?
Deny them their rights because we think they would be happier staying gay?


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money that could be better spent on trying to cure something that is actually harmful.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to know what causes homosexuality, strictly from a scientific stance. This would probably explain why people are heterosexual as well. I don't think it is a disorder, I think some humans are born with the instinct of homosexuality.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all of them, but there are plenty of prophecies written in there, some of which still haven't happened, many have.

We're still veering off here; as I mentioned before, religion comes into these topics unwaveringly, though it's not the centre of discussion in this particular thread. It's better if we return more to that.


----------



## deathking (Nov 18, 2010)

wow all these gays think they can attack the bible and Christians all they want but gay bashing gets censored 
the bible is pretty clear on homosexuality 

18:22-23 "You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination."
Lev 20:13 "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death." 

1 Cor 6:9 "Or do you not know that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals"

1 Tim 1:9-10 "realizing the fact that law is not made for a righteous man, but for those who are lawless and rebellious, for the ungodly and sinners, for the unholy and profane, for those who kill their fathers or mothers, for murderers and immoral men and homosexuals and kidnappers and liars and perjurers" 

Rom 1:26-27 "For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error."


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

Try again.
[/quote]
Well why does any disease exist why do people go blind, why are children born autistic. We shouldn't deny these people medical help. It seem that's what you're angling at.
[/quote]

We don't need medical help. There are tons of organisations that are against the "Converting" of homosexuals, and it is no longer considered a disorder, and has not for a long time.
[/quote]
I do not agree with trying to convert and if your happy that's fine but don't you think a scientific cause should be looked into For the sake of science.
[/quote]
Money that could be better spent on trying to cure something that is actually harmful.
[/quote]
Ok it's been funny. You caught me. I've been joking the whole time but at least it's been thought provoking.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, a few religions, especially Christianity and Catholicism view homosexuality as sinful. Why? Many people are born this way, not by choice. I would also like to say, this is sinful because it goes against the concept of procreation. This may be true, but religion never focuses on love between humans, only love between man and god, if this is the case, then wouldn't all human love be sinful? If religion never focuses on human love, then how can any form of love be deemed sinful at all?


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> wow all these gays think they can attack the bible and Christians all they want but gay bashing gets censored
> the bible is pretty clear on homosexuality
> 
> 18:22-23 "You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination."
> ...


and when exactly were these passages added, i.e. which version of the bible? the ORIGINAL bible had no view on homosexuality as far as i had learned.

also, you have cited nothing but passages that condemn the act, i know when i'm incorrect, but you seem to do what every other bible thumper does and pick out the few sentences that side with your point


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, the original Bible(Pentateuch/Torah) has no views on homosexuality or human love whatsoever. These are added later, I believe after Jesus' death


----------



## deathking (Nov 18, 2010)

Book of Leviticus is in the old testament of the bible


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many of the prophecies in the Bible are fulfilled within the Bible. Most prophecies can be so vague that something similar to what they describe is bound to happen eventually. The Bible is the biggest reason (in my opinion) that homosexuality is not accepted in today's society.


----------



## deathking (Nov 18, 2010)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Books of the Torah

1. Genesis
2. Exodus
3. Leviticus
4. Numbers
5. Deuteronomy

leviticus contains a lot of stuff about homosexuality


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

If you look at the historical context it was very important for early religions to condemn homosexuality. These people lived on the margins of life and death, hunger and invasion. They needed their tribe as big and fierce as possible to survive. I can totally see why homosexuality intolerable for a tribe of dessert nomads.


----------



## deathking (Nov 18, 2010)

he books of islam they also are anti homosexual but nearly no gays attack islam to the levels of attacks on Christianity


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> em2241992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the new testament, not the old testament.
most of christianity's distinct scripture is in the new testament, which is what i was talking about in the first place
edited for my stupidity


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> he books of islam they also are anti homosexual but nearly no gays attack islam to the levels of attacks on Christianity


Go to Iran or Saudi Arabia, proclaim you're gay and see how long you keep your head.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 18, 2010)

Isn't being gay acting on your natural instincts? Don't see it as any different to me fancying women.

Besides there is concrete proof that we evolved from apes , all the Bible has is a load of re-writes that only suits whoever is in charge of the church at the time.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Isn't being gay acting on your natural instincts? Don't see it as any different to me fancying women.
> 
> Besides there is concrete proof that we evolved from apes , all the Bible has is a load of re-writes that only suits whoever is in charge of the church at the time.


Idk man I think we're at least half evolved for space aliens. I think that alien dna accounts for gays.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 18, 2010)

Or maybe us straight people have that alien DNA?


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Or maybe us straight people have that alien DNA?



I think I might be part Vulcan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit: oh wait, nevermind. those guys had emotions but just didn't show them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> and when exactly were these passages added, i.e. which version of the bible? the ORIGINAL bible had no view on homosexuality as far as i had learned.
> The quote I used was in the original. As mentioned though, some translations are made in such a way as to fit the personal interests of the translator sometimes. That isn't the case with all of them.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Time Lord, but I don't always show emotion either.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 18, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> em2241992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot about Leviticus


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 18, 2010)

Ha why would you ever bring this up?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Summary: 
So gay bashing / hating *not *ok.
Glad that's over.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could have been worse.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

The bible is a tool used by god fanatics to justify their hate
the bible is man made to help weak people cope with fears and death
I find it funny that a mormon can have 10 wives and a gay person can't have one
take these xtians, and mormons, and catholics, etc out of the equation and you'll see a dramatic drop (a 90% drop) in gay bashing 

these two images are pretty much has the same message


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> The bible is a tool used by god fanatics to justify their hate
> the bible is man made to help weak people cope with fears and death
> I find it funny that a mormon can have 10 wives and a gay person can't have one
> take these xtians, and mormons, and catholics, etc out of the equation and you'll see a dramatic drop (a 90% drop) in gay bashing
> ...


If you want to see intolerance look in the mirror. Liberals and progressives are bigoted toward religion and at times quite hateful. They treat religion in a way that would make them kick and scream if they received the same treatment. Btw you can always find a picture with ten kooks holding signs. If I posted a picture of some depraved gays and there are plenty of those you's tell me not to paint every one with the same brush. You are guilty of being an intolerant bigot  that stereotypes groups of people.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> If you want to see intolerance look in the mirror. Liberals and progressives are bigoted toward religion and at times quite hateful. They treat religion in a way that would make them kick and scream if they received the same treatment. Btw you can always find a picture with ten kooks holding signs. If I posted a picture of some depraved gays and there are plenty of those you's tell me not to paint every one with the same brush. You are guilty of being an intolerant bigot  that stereotypes groups of people.



I for one treat religion the way I treat rainbows and unicorns.
I call it how I see it and your post today on this thread is all the proof I need and is the perfect example


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> If you want to see intolerance look in the mirror. Liberals and progressives are bigoted toward religion and at times quite hateful. They treat religion in a way that would make them kick and scream if they received the same treatment. Btw you can always find a picture with ten kooks holding signs. If I posted a picture of some depraved gays and there are plenty of those you's tell me not to paint every one with the same brush. You are guilty of being an intolerant bigot  that stereotypes groups of people.


Religion is the cause of so much violence and misery, you can't say the same about homosexuality. I don't care about anyone's faith (or lack of faith) in supernatural beings, I do care about people hurting, molesting and murdering other people over their faith in a fucking book. (Granted, the molesting of children by priests isn't done in the name of religion, but the offenders are being protected by the religious institution they belong to)


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your post is all the proof I need that many liberals such as your self are bigots, small minded and intellectually brittle. You treat groups the same way you complain about being treated. Now I'll not indite all liberals because I'm not like you.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Nov 18, 2010)

My displeasure is that violence against homosexuals gets all the press, but violence against Christians gets disregarded. I shan't deny that homosexuals get hurt and abused, but the amount/type of Christianity-bashing (and general homophobe-bashing) is ridiculous. I mean, if I bought a grape from someone whom I did not know that was a homophobe (and by "homophobe" I mean "anyone who disapproves of homosexuality in any way"), the homofascists (the "pro-gay" versions of the Westboro Drongos) would be all over me, claiming that I wold just LO-O-O-OVE to see a gay write in pain and burn in Hell, just like the Westboro Drongo I am. Eugh. The "gay problem" is not the existence of homosexuals, but the way the homofascists are pushing and exaggerating the issue. (I do not want to bother in trying to please them; try arguing with a Westboro Drongo, and you know how dense is a homofascist.)

Also, whomever says that the Bible teaches Christians to hate homosexuals need to re-read not only the Gospel, but also Jonah's story, as well. (The reason why Jonah ran away from Niniveh was because he WANTED God to judge Niniveh for their sins, despite God's call for repentance.) Also, in Ezekiel, God sys that He has no glory in those who die, but rather repent.

As for whether homosexuality is natural, we need to look as the "homosexuals can not make babies" issue at another angle. To put this my way, homosexuality is not bad because such does not make babies, but the fact that homosexuality does not make babies bring suspicion towards the issue. Plus, are not man and woman designed to complement each other? Had homosexuality been normal, should not homosexuals have a specially designed anatomy for them?

Also, the way that homofascists (not necessarily homosexuals) behave is rather suspicious. They make such noise about their opinion but make loud attempts to silence the other side ("We're here! We're queer! Get used to it!"). They praise Matthew Shepard but denounce Mary Stachowicz. They call homofascism "that thing that Christians scream when we get angry at their throwing poop at us," yet they crush the opposition rather crudely (Remember the Ms. Universe Scandal? What about the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence?). They point at all the suffering that homosexuals have but insist that Christians are in the majority and affluent (even though those in other countries, like North Korea, India, the Middle East, and Indonesia are undergoing REAL suffering and persecution). They may be open to conversation, but, once you start winning the debate (even if such is basic stuff like "Homosexuals consistently get higher disease rates are shorter lifespans" or "Why homosexuality is good but incest is bad?"), they denounce you. They insist that ex-gay ministries are detrimental to a person's health, but they immediately go all over a person who is actually happy with a new non-homosexual life.

The issue is not that people care too little about homosexuals, but that they care for them the wrong way.

...and now I am going to be banned for saying all of this.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> If you want to see intolerance look in the mirror. Liberals and progressives are bigoted toward religion and at times quite hateful. They treat religion in a way that would make them kick and scream if they received the same treatment. Btw you can always find a picture with ten kooks holding signs. If I posted a picture of some depraved gays and there are plenty of those you's tell me not to paint every one with the same brush. You are guilty of being an intolerant bigot  that stereotypes groups of people.


Lol Liberals treat religion as it should be treated. A few people act with extreme hate towards religious people, and because they do it, they stand out the most. its a very small percentage of liberals (5% maybe?) that act in such a manor. REAL Liberals treat religion as it should be treated, which is as something that isn't of importance. When your religion not only alters your life, but begins to alter the lives of others, that's WAY out of line. Who are YOU to say that someone else cant do something because its not favored by your opinion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stop the idiocy. Gay marriage is illegal because religious nuts found a line or two in their book that states that god doesn't like it. God did not say this himself.

if something doesn't affect YOU directly, then where does the problem Lie? How is two men or women who get married ruining your life? Does it make you want to kill yourself or something? Because if it does, then maybe you need a therepist. However, By forbidding two people who are in love to get married because of your opinion, That's wrong, and it is hurting them. It is people like you who dream of a world where homosexual couples cant even kiss in public. Taking away rights is wrong. Grow a brain, or stop talking.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's the Godless communists and secularists that have killed by far the most people in history. Between Mow, Stalin and Pol Pot you have by some estimates 100 million dead. That's a record religion can't even begin to touch.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like you know nothing about religions, do you know how many people was killed in the name of god during the crusades??
and as I remember it Hitler killed quite a few people while claiming to be a christians, and this is just 2 example


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

I have an interesting observation. Liberals by in large are actually as dogmatic and fanatical as the most religious zealot. Guilty in fact of what they themselves accuse others of. They should really look in the mirror


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The number of people killed *in the name of* religion is far greater than the number of people killed in the name of atheism (practically none).
Those "Godless communists" and secularists you refer to may have killed an amazing number of people, but practically _none_ of them in the name of atheism.

It's Mao, by the way.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should read your history. The crusades killed thousands with swords the communists killed on an industrial scale with modern weapons and concentration camps  10's of millions lost their lives in recent times not 1000 years ago. Not for a religion but for an idea.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> seems like you know nothing about religions, do you know how many people was killed in the name of god during the crusades??
> and as I remember it Hitler killed quite a few people while claiming to be a christians, and this is just 2 example


I have no idea how many died in the Crusades, do you? If you can give an accurate, exact number, I'll accept that as a valid argument.

For the record, I'd consider myself agnostic, but religious and nonreligious people telling each other why their view is right and the other's is wrong really angers me. It doesn't matter to you what someone else believes, so just leave it at that.


----------



## deathking (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do know what nazi stood for dont you - National Socialism; 
which is next to the same as communism like mow and stalin


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hitler was not a christian

pretty sure this was common knowledge.


----------



## DeliciousRice (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I have an interesting observation. Liberals by in large are actually as dogmatic and fanatical as the most religious zealot. Guilty in fact of what they themselves accuse others of. They should really look in the mirror



Dude, I'm more leaning towards the liberal side and I find your comments to be offensive. Just chill, bashing a political viewpoint isn't going to help your argument.  I'm an atheist, but I don't have a problem with religion.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> For the record, I'd consider myself agnostic, but religious and nonreligious people telling each other why their view is right and the other's is wrong really angers me. It doesn't matter to you what someone else believes, so just leave it at that.


I consider myself an agnostic atheist. I do not believe in a god or gods, but I am not sure there isn't one.

That being said, I dislike religion for all the suffering it causes.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

so all those time when he said he was a christians, was a lie??


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> so all those time when he said he was a christians, was a lie??


Who gives a shit whether Hitler was an atheist or not? It is entirely besides the point.

_Hitler, Stalin and Mao NEVER killed *in the name of* atheism._


----------



## Westside (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still can not blame religion on that.  I have personally seen what lack of religion has done to people.  I am not too religious myself, and my mother is the same.  She said that there is a theory that religion was created to control people with a much stronger force than law, because people break law all the time as long as no one is watching, but with a religion, he will do "right" even when no one is watching.  I lived in China for some time, and greed is a far more evil force than religion.  Without religion, people live for themselves, and these people are racist, cruel and do things that are inhumane to other human because these people are in the way of profit.  People usually bash Chinese government as a whole, but most of these people think very similarly with the government.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I dislike the republican party in general that was one of the most ignorant statements I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> you do know what nazi stood for dont you - National Socialism;
> which is next to the same as communism like mow and stalin


It's Mao and Hitler was not left winged at all. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## DeliciousRice (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> so all those time when he said he was a christians, was a lie??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler%...religious_views
Hitler never once mentioned his religious preference whatsoever. However, in mein kampf, he did refer to a general "creator of the universe". Either way,
his religious preference is irrelevant; just because you practice a belief, doesn't imply that you're automatically evil.

Politics wise, Mao was considered Far Left wing (communism), Hitler's "National Socialism" was more fascist, thus making it Far Right Wing. They were opposites, in other words.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

DeliciousRice said:
			
		

> Either way,
> his religious preference is irrelevant; just because you practice a belief, doesn't imply that you're automatically evil.


His religious preferences were made relevant by the person who said that atheists are responsible for more pain and suffering than theists.
Of course, I still agree with you that it's irrelevant because the atheists they refer to did not kill people in the name of atheism.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2010)

Who else is sitting back with a bowl of popcorn watching a bunch of people here making asses of themselves by not knowing what they're talking about.

It's gold, pure gold.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> Also, whomever says that the Bible teaches Christians to hate homosexuals need to re-read not only the Gospel, but also Jonah's story, as well. (The reason why Jonah ran away from Niniveh was because he WANTED God to judge Niniveh for their sins, despite God's call for repentance.) Also, in Ezekiel, God sys that He has no glory in those who die, but rather repent.



So what your saying then, it that this passage from the bible is a lie...?
Leviticus 20:13: "If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads."

This homophobia in its most vile form...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Who else is sitting back with a bowl of popcorn watching a bunch of people here making asses of themselves by not knowing what they're talking about.
> 
> It's gold, pure gold.


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Who else is sitting back with a bowl of popcorn watching a bunch of people here making asses of themselves by not knowing what they're talking about.
> 
> It's gold, pure gold.


hahaha yeah.
i was bored so i decided to see if there was possibility for intelligent debate, but hey, a slap fight is fine too.


----------



## nutella (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't hate gays. Plenty of people are just that way. I simply don't agree with same sex relationships. That doesn't mean I hate you. This is what pisses me off about the majority of VOCAL gays. They claim that everyone hates them if they disagree with them. Same with all vocal stereotypes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That passage from the OLD Testament no longer applies to the present world. Just like we no longer need to sacrifice livestock, and wearing fabrics of mixed fibers are no longer a sin.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so does that mean the old testament don't count??


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> I simply don't agree with same sex relationships.


Why is that?


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah President Lincoln was a Republican and the head of the Republican party is black so it is a stupid and uninformed statement


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> I don't hate gays. Plenty of people are just that way. I simply don't agree with same sex relationships. That doesn't mean I hate you. This is what pisses me off about the majority of VOCAL gays. They claim that everyone hates them if they disagree with them. Same with all vocal stereotypes.


Actually, homosexuals don't [please excuse my language] give a fuck care if others don't agree with their sexual preferences.  Issues arise when their rights are denied simply because the majority believes they should not have them.  i.e gay marriage.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well yeah President Lincoln was a Republican and the head of the Republican party is black so it is a stupid and uninformed statement



well Lincoln kept his slaves until he died..so yeah it might be an ignorant statement..but with the republicans..anything can happen
time to take out the white hoodies


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
Lolololz!
O how I love the smell of....
Look this is just funny, it smells of dumb.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nutella went even further by saying he doesn't agree with same sex relationships altogether. I can see being against gay marriage (though I think gay marriage should be legal and am proud to say my country was the first to legalize it), but being against same sex relationships altogether? I don't get it.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 18, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> well Lincoln kept his slaves until he died..so yeah it might be an ignorant statement..but with the republicans..anything can happen
> time to take out the white hoodies


You are seriously making yourself sound incredibly ignorant right now. You are no better than the people that claim Obama is an African-born, Muslim, socialist terrorist.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it's sooooo funny that this started with people complaining about gay bashing and those same people complaining about the treatment of gays turned around and started bashing Christians in the same unfair way they complain the gays are treated. Hypocrisy?


----------



## nutella (Nov 18, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There really aren't that many, as you can plainly see in this thread.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case neither does hell... and who are we to question the word of God anyway? and to tell him that his views are out dated? don't you think that he's going to be a bit pissed off at that?  because us his creations (his creators) have had the audacity to question some of his laws and have told him that they no longer apply in to today society? 

And who said that its no longer a sin to wearing fabrics of mixed fibers you? me? man? because as far as I know God certainly hasn't...

@Pliskron, I hope that your're not comparing being laughed at because of Christians bigoted views to the actual act of causing physical harm to gays? because if you are you're a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I think it's sooooo funny that this started with people complaining about gay bashing and those same people complaining about the treatment of gays turned around and started bashing Christians in the same unfair way they complain the gays are treated. Hypocrisy?


It's funny since you have been bashing others just as hard. Why don't you stop playing the persecuted Christian here and actually respond to the posts that are directed at you directly?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Everyone has equal rights. Two men may not marry regardless of sexual preference. A straight man cannot marry another man just like a gay man cannot marry another man. But it really doesn't matter what I believe, because I will NEVER go out of my way to push my beliefs on others. My auntie lived happily with another woman for 25+ years. I don't really want to get in the argument because no matter what is said, we are all going to believe what we want and that's fine. The point I'm making is that there are few people who hate gays and the ones that do don't have any justification for it. I'm in a hotel now and I need to check out so I'll read the rest of this some time tomorrow.
> 
> For clarification, this is what I didn't like about the OP.
> *snip*


Ok.  I see what you mean.  You won't impose your own beliefs on them even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Your wrong. Homosexuality is mentioned many a time in the Bible as a disgusting thing. Well, "men who lie with men"
> And , in fact, homosexuality was more preferment in some places back then than it is now
> 
> EDIT: 1 Corinthians 6:9-11



You read your bible misinterpret because you are not studying harder. I found this one 

Incorrect. Read this:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was emulating a troll....
Did it work?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I think it's sooooo funny that this started with people complaining about gay bashing and those same people complaining about the treatment of gays turned around and started bashing Christians in the same unfair way they complain the gays are treated. Hypocrisy?
> Let me quote you one more time:
> QUOTE(Pliskron @ Nov 17 2010, 04:29 PM) Ok it's been funny. You caught me. I've been joking the whole time but at least it's been thought provoking.


Stop it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly thought you just went full retard. Never...go full retard.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I honestly thought you just went full retard. Never...go full retard.


Isn't that what trolls are sometimes?

Point well taken though-- never again shall I durrrrr.


----------



## nutella (Nov 18, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Ok.  I see what you mean.  You won't impose your own beliefs on them even if you don't agree with them.


By no means. I think that's somewhat arrogant.


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> I honestly thought you just went full retard. Never...go full retard.


hahaha, tropic thunder


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Sephxus by all means let people know your views, but like nutella said, you should never ever try to impose your views on someone else, because by doing so, it shows your arrogance.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always on topic.  Gay bashing / hating wrong?  I say yes.  I'm actually ok and agree with nutella.  Read my previous posts.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually, no. The bible doesn't tell us to condemn homosexuals. Their acts are wrong, but we have no rights to hate them. It is said that we cannot hate, and that includes the homosexuals. It is said that we should love, and that includes the homosexuals.

And someone here said that we should kill them... Err, no? By killing them, we would be judging, which again, we have no rights to, and it also goes against number 6 of the 10 commandments; Thou shall not murder.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Most bible are misinterpret, why ? I already know because I study the bible and many churches I learned are false and misinterprets

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Actually, no. The bible doesn't tell us to condemn homosexuals. Their acts are wrong, but we have no rights to hate them. It is said that we cannot hate, and that includes the homosexuals. It is said that we should love, and that includes the homosexuals.
> 
> And someone here said that we should kill them... Err, no? By killing them, we would be judging, which again, we have no rights to, and it also goes against number 6 of the 10 commandments; Thou shall not murder.


How many times does this have to be pointed out? It's Leviticus 20:13

If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> hakusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIGHING.. You dont get it, do you ?

You read your bible misinterpret because you are not studying harder. 

Read this and it will clear it up for you.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> hakusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many times must i say it?

That was the old testament. The new testament is the traditional holy scripture of most christians.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is still part of the Bible. There are passages in the new testament condemning homosexuality as well. Jesus also says that the old testament should be followed in Matthew 5 and there is nothing to suggest otherwise.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

yes, indeed.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*big sigh*
You realize that nothing you say will make a dent on the epic hate they feel, right?
let them learn their own way...as long as no one is murdered or beaten or anything like  that, let's just regard them as fearful people who have no understanding of what love means.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They might learn their own way but they will never find the truth until the truth set them free. Love ? Are you kidding me ? Without truth there is no love, period. Grin.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh boy! A religious debate!

Yup, this thread won't last much longer.....


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should talk more...
I agree but with caveats....
This thread will probably be locked soon, knowing Vulpes....


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no there aren't.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> We should talk more...
> I agree but with caveats....
> This thread will probably be locked soon, knowing Vulpes....



Sure. By the way, I dont think this thread will probably be locked soon. It is definitely going to be locked soon.


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 18, 2010)

God does not hate ANYBODY. He loves us all. God does not tell you to kill gays because that would go again his commandment "Thou shall not murder."
God does not tell you to HATE them aswell, because hating someone is the same as killing someone, which again, infringes the commandment.

However I believe that God did not create homosexuality...
Lev 20:13 "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death."
...otherwise he would contradict this passage and God being perfect will not contradict his own words.
It is clear that Satan/The Devil/Lucifer is responsible for homosexuality as he is with all evil and corruption of this world. 

Romans 1:18 "For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness."
Unfortunately, some use these passages to justify their hate against homos; why else do you think Jamaica and some African Countries attempt to kill and/or deteriorate homosexuals?

Personally, I view homosexuality as a wrong and a sin, but I won't bash, attack and persecute someone for being gay. I have a friend who's gay and not once have attacked him for being gay; I treat him like I treat everyone else; with respect and kindness.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> God does not hate ANYBODY. He loves us all. God does not tell you to kill gays because that would go again his commandment "Thou shall not murder."
> God does not tell you to HATE them aswell, because hating someone is the same as killing someone, which again, infringes the commandment.
> 
> However I believe that God did not create homosexuality...
> ...



SIGHING.. You dont get it, do you ? I bet you never will.... Why ??

You read your bible misinterpret because your bible book is not telling the truth
Read this and it will clear it up for you.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol...
True...
Too much hating going on!


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Lol...
> True...
> Too much hating going on!


More like education.


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> iDarkTrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What am I not getting?  I'm simply stating that God does not hate homosexuals and how some justify their hate with passages.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said you view homosexuality as a wrong and a sin. Being a wrong and a sin such as whore and sex with many men or women is a sin.. Being who you are as a homosexuality as much as someone who is a heterosexuality is not wrong and a sin. Read those links for accurate interpret because you were taught wrong and inaccurate.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isnt that god does or doesnt hate homosexual, it's just that one author of one scripture and the author of another are contradicting each other.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Although there are people that found anti-homosexual comments on the Bible during their daily Bible study, most people have to search and pin-point specific verses, and my guess is that most people began that search after they decided they were anti-homosexuals.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> no there aren't.


Look in Corinthians 6.


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You said you view homosexuality as a wrong and a sin. Being a wrong and a sin such as whore and sex with many men or women is a sin.. Being who you are as a homosexuality as much as someone who is a heterosexuality is not wrong and a sin. Read those links for accurate interpret because you were taught wrong and inaccurate.



Oh I read your links. Very nice information, but don't tell me the passages contradict each other. Clearly there is contradiction AMONGST the translators. And since God does condemn homosexuality, this type of love may as well be just platonic. And who's to say the author of the links you provided didn't interpret it correctly? I might be wrong, you might be wrong. In the end, God shall reveal everything.

This truth searching is a pain in the arse mate.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2010)

Yea I wish the truth is reveal before it too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibc1.htm
scroll down. there are a million and one ways this can be interpreted.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Bible is so difficult to interpret then there is really no use for it. I sort of doubt you have ever read it considering in the beginning of this thread you said that the Bible never once mentions homosexuality.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post just gave me cancer.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Googled passages in the bible on homosexuality

"Leviticus 18:22: 
"You shall not lie with a male as those who lie with a female; it is an abomination."

Leviticus 20:13: 
"If a man lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination and they shall surely be put to death."

Homosexuality is just one of those issues that tends to get blown out of proportion. It is a sin like lying, cheating, stealing, whatever. but for some reasons Christians tend to make it out to be a bigger deal that it is. I am a practicing Christian and i have gay friends. I dont bash them about it, im not all in their faces about it, its just who they choose to be. 
Im not super cool with it but im willing to try to understand.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Religion far exceeds those deaths. *All* Modern hatred, is caused by religion, or religious people. Religious people are tought to hate for so many illogical reasons. Hilter killed for religious purposes. But the thing about the people you mention is that they rarely killed people themselves. they where commanded to do so by a higher power, exactly the problem with religious nuts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 18, 2010)

Stalin etc weren't killing in the name of atheism though, the wars were political in nature. God, the way Christians go on with their whiney politically correct victim complex you'd think they were being fed to the lions, oh no, someone dared object to some Christians demonising homosexuality, walmart isn't playing Christmas music yet, someone wished you happy holidays, how oppressed you all are.


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In this case, the _godless_ communists don't really have anything in common do they? When they are a Christians, there's a common basis for their killings, but when they are anti theistic you can't say they believe in the same thing because anti theism is not a common belief. Rather its because of political beliefs, nothing to do with their beliefs in supernatural beings, that they kill. Whereas when its a religious conflict, the deaths are because of religious reasons. Hitler killed because of his Roman Catholicism and antisemitism, Stalin killed because dissidents stood in the way of his reign, how is it the same?

On topic: I don't see anything wrong with homosexuality really. People can respect religious beliefs, political beliefs, opinion in music and food, but not sexuality? I find it disturbing really. Homosexuality is not a choice, its like how you feel attracted to females, its uncontrollable. So, if a gay person gets power, what would you feel if he outlaws normal marriage? I know its impossible, but I'm imagining a hypothetical scenario. It's unreasonable really.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> btyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually thought it would have been closed already, but rather I woke up and had 6 pages to wade through.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

What is it with GBAtemp and religious threads?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe it's because there are more agnostics who love to disagree with Christians and vice-versa?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

QUOTE(Infinite Zero' d
ate='Nov 18 2010, 03:23 AM) Maybe it's because there are more agnostics who love to disagree with Christians and vice-versa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Isn't that the world?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

I mean, here on the forum.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooh,done reading the thread...

Ok,this is what I think(hopefully you'll understand)

The OT is definitely not required to be followed for Christians,that is,the general context.
Most passages in the Bible have spiritual meaning,as for wearing cloths,my interpretation is something like not mingling/dating/whatever with unbelievers. Homosexuality isn't accepted,and the Law said to kill them,so they followed.

If you got that part,and say that the NT still talks about homo's,I'd like to take a look at the KJV of I Corinthians 6:9-11,and see that it doesn't mention anything about homo's.KJV is the most accurate English translation of the Bible.I believe the NIV just points it out as a sin(in fact,I'll ask this around,maybe this blog will still be up).

My point on homosexuality: Homosexuality is in a sense wrong(God made man and woman.Only.That is the main argument of ours).I don't accept it,but again,I have no right to judge so I don't bash them or change them,but treat them with respect.

And I'll be bashed with this I'm sure.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 18, 2010)

gays are okay, just leave them be, i know a lot of gay friends, as long as they they leave me be, its okay


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow.. some of you dont bother to read this:

You read your bible misinterpret because you only find simple scripture doesnt mean homosexual is a sin or that you listened to your false churches about it.

Read this and it will clear it up for you.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Stop repeating those links; we saw you the first time.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2010)

More gay tolerance = more gay influence
more gay influence = more gay people
more gay people = less procreation; more gay people = more fucking annoying gay people (you should see the ones from where I live >_>)
less procreation = less people
less people + higher gay ratio = end of humanity as we know it

gays totally beat the purpose of the reproductive system


Ta-dah, gay hate in a nutshell >_>


That and no straight and decent man/woman would want to experience lustful advances from the same gender.



PS: I'm also proud to say that I've beat the shit out of at least 8 gay people for touching the places and saying the things I don't want them to.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Mei-o,

you are joking, aren't you ? Oh please.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Stop repeating those links; we saw you the first time.



I am repeating those links as the bible repeating itself to keep people like you to stay mind open.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> More gay tolerance = more gay influence
> more gay influence = more gay people



I stopped reading there.
You're retarded, it's been proven already a person is born gay, not made to be gay.
So your entire argument just shows you're yet another idiot who has absolutely no idea what they're talking about.
Which isn't surprising to be honest.

Gay people aren't raising an army, they just want to have the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. Good job.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Mei-o,
> 
> you are joking, aren't you ? Oh please.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thank you. So are you.

They don't want the same rights, they're asking for more dammit. Noone kicks them out of restos or refuses them entrance to an establishment for being homosexual. Noone deprives them of basic human rights. It's just that they make themselves look more like idiots which results in them being the target of public humiliation and all that jazz. And then they hype shit up. If that's the case we might as well have nerd activists too. >_>


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> *snip
> PS: I'm also proud to say that I've beat the shit out of at least 8 gay people for touching the places and saying the things I don't want them to.


Welcome to the Salty Spitoon, how tough are you:  I've beat the shit out of at least 8 gay people for touching the places and saying the things I don't want them to.

I think you'd better go hang out over there and get to know some people.

WEEINE HUT JR's!?

No,  I was pointing over there.

MEGA WEENIE HUT JR's!?

That isn't something you should be proud of.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2010)

They aren't treated like black people were so it's not the same thing?

Gay people want the RIGHT to marry, and the RIGHT to live a normal life, without idiots like you bothering them for no particular reason.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> They don't want the same rights, they're asking for more dammit.
> What rights are they demanding to have that straight people don't? Just curious.
> 
> QUOTENoone kicks them out of restos or refuses them entrance to an establishment for being homosexual. >_>



Plenty of gay people get bullied all the time. Some have been killed as well.
Just because it isn't as huge, or as harsh as what happened to black people, which again I wonder why you compare, doesn't mean the shit doesn't happen.
A big difference is it's at least possible to hide being gay, people couldn't hide being black.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Mei-o,

Then you dont understand about homosexual history, obviously.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2010)

@Sterl500: Why the hell not!?



			
				Hells Malice said:
			
		

> They aren't treated like black people were so it's not the same thing?
> 
> Gay people want the RIGHT to marry, and the RIGHT to live a normal life, without idiots like you bothering them for no particular reason.
> 
> ...


Right. There is no need to understand, fortunately.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2010)

Racist how?
Christ you're just far too stupid to argue with.
Dunno why I bothered.


Everyone is bullied, sure, but not on the same scale. Ignorance is bliss in your case I suppose.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Racist how?
> Christ you're just far too stupid to argue with.
> Dunno why I bothered.
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss indeed. :\

POP goes the weasel!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Mei-o,

Oh then why did you say such things like that if you dont understand about homomsexual history ? You are doing it out of fear and hate. *grin*


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Mei-o,
> 
> Oh then why did you say such things like that if you dont understand about homomsexual history ? You are doing it out of fear and hate. *grin*


The present is everything I need in this case.


I do not fear, I only hate. :\


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does retardation run in the family? or are you the exception?
And LOL at your gay bashing fantasy


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2010)

0/10, mei-o

try again later


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

If homosexuals were a "problem" like mei-o says they are (which they aren't) I think ignorance such as his is the greater evil altogether.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you do fear and hate at the same time. I am sorry but you are.

Well, after these messages... We'll be right back after you learn something at first!


----------



## hobotent (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a heads up, there's basically a 100% chance I won't get back to anyone who has a reply to my comment because I check this site like once every three months, but I thought I would add my two cents anyway.

I'm Catholic, so I'll probably be saying Catholic ways of thinking about things, but here's the way we look at it.
If you're Christian and you are conscious of all of the things that are considered "sins" (now that's a loaded term), then all of those offenses that you commit fully go against you. Anyway, we have to look at these words _closely _regarding homosexuality. All of the quotes that were listed already focus on the actual homosexual ACT. None of them have to do specifically with having same-sex sexual preferences. A homosexual _act_ done by a homosexual man, or a heterosexual man are one and the same "sin". Having same-sex sexual preferences is in no way sinful, only when the person has homosexual relations is it considered "offensive" by God. 

Now, other people are also right in the fact that Christians should be all about loving one another. Out of the Catechism of the Catholic Church: "They (number of men and women who have deep-seated homosexuality tendencies) must be accepted with respect, compassion, and sensitivity. Every sign of unjust discrimination in their regard should be avoided. These persons are called to fulfill God's will in their lives and, if they are Christians, to unite to the sacrifice of the Lord's Cross the difficulties they may encounter from their condition." (2358), Also, if anyone is curious, it goes on to say,
"Homosexual persons are called to chastity. By the virtues of self-mastery that teach them inner freedom, at times by the support of disinterested friendship, by prayer and sacramental grace, they can and should gradually and resolutely approach Christian perfection." (2359). Obviously, this paragraph can only be realistically applied to homosexual Christians.

So there you go. Straight out of the Catechism. Nowhere in there does it say to be hateful at all! On the contrary, we should treat them with "respect, compassion, and sensitivity". After all, they, like everyone else, are one of God's children and just like everyone else, God has a plan for them, whether they follow that plan, whatever it may be, or not.

This is why discussions here involving black people are totally irrelevant.


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 18, 2010)

homosexuals exist before the bible was even written. But that doesn't give'em the right to destroy the concept of family and traumatizing little kids. No hate for gays, as long as they don't start pretending it is all normal, IT'S NOT NORMAL!!!!!! in hundreds of years it never became normal and i don't think it should for the sake of families and children. How far are we willing to go to give people freedom? it is a matter of responsability.I'm ok if 2 gays or lesbians want to marry, but i'm not ok in the moment they decide to have kids (poor kid!!!) That said, violence is never an option and hatred is a sign of weakness.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> homosexuals exist before the bible was even written. But that doesn't give'em the right to destroy the concept of family and traumatizing little kids. No hate for gays, as long as they don't start pretending it is all normal, IT'S NOT NORMAL!!!!!! in hundreds of years it never became normal and i don't think it should for the sake of families and children. How far are we willing to go to give people freedom? it is a matter of responsability.I'm ok if 2 gays or lesbians want to marry, but i'm not ok in the moment they decide to have kids (poor kid!!!) That said, violence is never an option and hatred is a sign of weakness.



Poor kid? Ignorance. Ignorance everywhere.


----------



## Dangy (Nov 18, 2010)

"I don't hate gays, but if some [censored] ever tries to touch me..."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> "I don't hate gays, but if some [censored] ever tries to touch me..."



You know it's funny. People act like homosexuals just go out of their way to grope/[censored] heterosexuals. You never hear this crap from the Homosexual community.


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 18, 2010)

twinretro please explain instead of just calling me ignorant, you see that's what i mean your not even able to stand up to a conversation and you respond with offences. I don't go around calling people ignorant because i don't agree with them.... THAT's IGNORANCE!!!!!!


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> "I don't hate gays, but if some [censored] ever tries to touch me..."


If you fear the touching of gay's, my advise to you is to stay away from the gay bars.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> twinretro please explain instead of just calling me ignorant, you see that's what i mean your not even able to stand up to a conversation and you respond with offences. I don't go around calling people ignorant because i don't agree with them.... THAT's IGNORANCE!!!!!!



First you say homosexuality is not normal, then you go off to say "poor kid" if a gay couple raises one? You never bothered to explain your point so why would I bother to explain mine?


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Ame16787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well, you want to know why homosexuals having kids is problem? well that's surely better then insulting people. kids in separated families (AKA with a missing father or mother figure) tend to grow up with many issues and that's a fact, tell what is the difference if you deny that to the kid on purpose?.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like saying if you hate spicy food you'd better not fill up on jalapeños.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these studies show otherwise

get back to me when homosexuals can reproduce and have unwanted babies, then i will believe you when we can fuck kids up.

why should they not be able to have kids. think about how many kids are in orphanages and tell me they do not deserve a regular life with parents. why would you deny them that?

we don't turn people gay, never have and never will.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything, these children will grew up having a more open mind.  Studies do not show that negative psychological disorders develop if children grow up with homosexual parents.


----------



## laurenz (Nov 18, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Ame16787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what if those studies are not seen as scientific evidence? Maybe because of
1) all of the articles reviewed contained at least one fatal flaw of design or execution; and
2) not a single one of those studies was conducted according to general accepted standards of scientific research
according to Steven Nock, sociologist at the University of Virginia?


----------



## joybeba6679 (Nov 18, 2010)

You see the problem here is not what you want or don't want to do, or what you are or are not. If anyone wants to be gay, let them be whatever they want, let them live their lives however they want, If you are gay and proud then good for you, but ohhhhhhhhhh don't come crying and trying to find culprits if things go wrong. If you are so proud of being gay, then remember how proud you were about it if things go wrong.

Anyone has the right to live how they like, paying consequences along the way, so as long as your lifestyles doesn't interfere with society and as long as you keep your problems to yourself, you are good to go


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 18, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> as long as you keep your problems to yourself, you are good to go


So if I get robbed, I shoudln't call the police? According to you I should keep my problems to myself.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't mix things here, we are talking about gay people and their lifestyles, its obvious that if you get robbed you will go to the police, in most cases, what I'm saying is that if you wanna live however you want and things go wrong you cant blame anyone but yourself and those things that went wrong belong only to you, thats all


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> And what if those studies are not seen as scientific evidence? Maybe because of
> 1) all of the articles reviewed contained at least one fatal flaw of design or execution; and
> 2) not a single one of those studies was conducted according to general accepted standards of scientific research
> according to Steven Nock, sociologist at the University of Virginia?
> ...



so if a gay person was almost beaten to death, we shouldnt report this to the police? please.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Nov 18, 2010)

The level of face-palm material here is amazing, this is the last time ill respond here cuz its obvious you don't understand, the thing is, gay people can live how they like as long as their lifestyles don't interfere with society and when things go wrong for them they can't blame anyone but themselves, now when I say things go wrong what I mean is ending up sick, with aids or any other disease. Anyways, you wont understand so ill leave it as it is, in the end, if you are gay, be happy, be proud but also remember how proud you were if things go wrong


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> The level of face-palm material here is amazing, this is the last time ill respond here cuz its obvious you don't understand, the thing is, gay people can live how they like as long as their lifestyles don't interfere with society and when things go wrong for them they can't blame anyone but themselves, now when I say things go wrong what I mean is ending up sick, with aids or any other disease. Anyways, you wont understand so ill leave it as it is, in the end, if you are gay, be happy, be proud but also remember how proud you were if things go wrong


what could go wrong for homosexual people that wouldn't go wrong for heterosexuals?
if you think aids is a gay disease then you should high tail it to darfur.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 18, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> The level of face-palm material here is amazing, this is the last time ill respond here cuz its obvious you don't understand, the thing is, gay people can live how they like as long as their lifestyles don't interfere with society and when things go wrong for them they can't blame anyone but themselves, now when I say things go wrong what I mean is ending up sick, with aids or any other disease. Anyways, you wont understand so ill leave it as it is, in the end, if you are gay, be happy, be proud but also remember how proud you were if things go wrong



i understand what you are saying but you really are not thinking things through nor are you clearly saying things. obviously there is a miscommunication here somewhere.

you say:

"gay people can live how they like as long as their lifestyles don't interfere with society and when things go wrong for them they can't blame anyone but themselves"
"but ohhhhhhhhhh don't come crying and trying to find culprits if things go wrong."

which makes it sound like we should not care if we are beaten because of a hate crime. which, by the way, does not happen because we interfere with lifestyles.

maybe you should read this and see that it is not just people interfering with other peoples lives. if you dont like that im putting out a wikipedia page? just google events and maybe you will find better sources for each event.

but then you say

"now when I say things go wrong what I mean is ending up sick, with aids or any other disease"

which does not make sense with your previous statement ("but ohhhhhhhhhh don't come crying and trying to find culprits if things go wrong.")

if you mean "crying about who gave you aids", would a straight person not do that too?

only thing i agree with you:
"be proud but also remember how proud you were if things go wrong"
but i like to think that everyone should be, not just gay people.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, both of them are very good advice.


----------



## cdanil (Nov 18, 2010)

To tell the truth , it disgusts me when I think of the interactions between two men.
I have nothing against gay people though.
However I do HATE that they have to go around parading and shouting I'R GAYZ AND PROUDH, because no one cares and no one should know what happens behind the CLOSED DOORS of you BEDROOM...
Why did you make this post?Who cares?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 18, 2010)

cdanil said:
			
		

> To tell the truth , it disgusts me when I think of the interactions between two men.
> I have nothing against gay people though.
> However I do HATE that they have to go around parading and shouting I'R GAYZ AND PROUDH, because no one cares and no one should know what happens behind the CLOSED DOORS of you BEDROOM...
> Why did you make this post?Who cares?



Generalizations and broad sweeping statements.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 18, 2010)

Costello should filter topics with the words, gay, homo, homosexual, straight, religion, and politics so that they go straight to the trash bin. Been way too many topics.

Edit: Without reading anything in this topic except for the owners post, why isn't this locked yet?


----------



## Etalon (Nov 18, 2010)

cdanil said:
			
		

> To tell the truth , it disgusts me when I think of the interactions between two men.
> I have nothing against gay people though.
> However I do HATE that they have to go around parading and shouting I'R GAYZ AND PROUDH, because no one cares and no one should know what happens behind the CLOSED DOORS of you BEDROOM...
> Why did you make this post?Who cares?



Kids don't like wine.

But when you grow older, you'll get to like the taste of it.

Not every day, but once in a while...


----------



## cdanil (Nov 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> cdanil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ergo I have problems with the parading ones that think they have to prove something
plus all the crap that comes from the media, gay=trendy , don't even get me started on metrosexuals...


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Nov 18, 2010)

cdanil said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why would you even give a shit? it seems like people are so wound up and judgy they cant just fuckin ignore it if it bothers you


----------



## cdanil (Nov 19, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> cdanil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not perfect either, but do they really have to rub it in my face that they're different?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but also both so horrendously obvious they don't need someone else pointing it out when they were already well aware.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears you don't get sarcasm... pity.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

I get sarcasm usually, even in text, though there are exceptions for people I don't know particularly well.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 19, 2010)

All I do is get pussy errday and what do you bitches get? 

NOTHIN' CEPT PENIS THAT'S WHAT YOU GET--U JUS GOT REKT

HETERO PRIDE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> All I do is get pussy errday and what do you bitches get?
> 
> NOTHIN' CEPT PENIS THAT'S WHAT YOU GET--U JUS GOT REKT
> 
> HETERO PRIDE


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't hate on my heterosexuality, yo.

You WISH you could be as hetero as me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 19, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> All I do is get pussy errday and what do you bitches get?
> 
> NOTHIN' CEPT PENIS THAT'S WHAT YOU GET--U JUS GOT REKT
> 
> HETERO PRIDE


I hope to the heavens themselves that this was just poorly received sarcasm.


----------



## Dangy (Nov 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I love jalapeños. ._.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't suggest otherwise. I like them too.


*nudges to original topic*


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 19, 2010)

cdanil said:
			
		

> To tell the truth , it disgusts me when I think of the interactions between two men.



Then why do you think about it?  

I can't say I've had homosexuals 'rubbed in my face', you must go to different bars to the ones I do.  Or maybe people have different views of being 'in your face', some people seem to think that a gay couple holding hands in public is in some way militant homosexual activism.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 19, 2010)

And my trollin' has succeded. 



Ha-ha to the butthurt.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 19, 2010)

Most 'trolls' don't reappear pages after everyone's started ignoring them to pat themselves on the back about how great their trolling was, on account of it tending to make them look like an attention craving try-hard.

In fact, trolls don't usually reveal themselves at all. "LOL I trolled you good" is usually reserved for people who have overblown their genuine opinions to a point where they can't defend them and need an easy out.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Most 'trolls' don't reappear pages after everyone's started ignoring them to pat themselves on the back about how great their trolling was, on account of it tending to make them look like an attention craving try-hard.
> 
> In fact, trolls don't usually reveal themselves at all. "LOL I trolled you good" is usually reserved for people who have overblown their genuine opinions to a point where they can't defend them and need an easy out.


The way people react in these kinds of threads are amusing. Admit it.


For the record, I'm still anti-gay.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> And my trollin' has succeded.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha to the butthurt.



I love when people suck so bad at debating that they just cop out after and say "lulz I wuz trolin".
Bullshit.

Hell, I think anyone even fake-admitting to trolling should get banned for being an annoyance to everyone.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 20, 2010)

Typical butthurt homosexuals who cannot stand the sight of a heterosexual man because of their own ignorance.


----------



## nutella (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been away from this topic for a few days and I've noticed a few posts saying that being gay is a sin and is wrong. I just want to make this very clear. As a Christian, we do not hate gays, nor do we think being gay is a sin. Anybody who has that thought has clearly been taught a bastardized version of the Church's teaching. The Church teaches that God condemns the action, not the person. You can make of that what you will.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> The Church teaches that God condemns the action, not the person. You can make of that what you will.


Correct.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> nor do we think being gay is a sin
> QUOTE(nutella @ Nov 20 2010, 06:31 AM) God condemns the action


On face value it's almost like these contradict each other, but I think I know what you're trying to get across.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it not a case of trying to have our cake and eat it?   Can you imagine anyone getting away with "I don't have any problem with Christians, I just know as an indisputible fact, decreed by an infalliable, divine being, that the _act_ of being Christian is immoral, sinful and wrong."


----------

